# Mic Pre-Amp Options



## MichiganMan (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm thinking about upgrading to a Behringer ECM8000 Microphone for the REW software.

Are there other pre-amp options to the XENYX 502, 802 mixer boards?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is the TAPCO Mix50


----------



## MichiganMan (Aug 4, 2008)

Is there something simpler?

I'm not familiar with mic equipment. It just seem strange there isn't a simpler way to power the mic and patch in the signal.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Not for less than $45, The lower priced mixers do not have XLR inputs so they cant be used and you need to have some sort of level control.


----------



## audionut71 (Dec 30, 2008)

I use the Rolls MP13 for my TrueRTA setup and the Behringer Mic. Simple, easy to use, and has phantom power. I did not want to carry around a mixing board just to have a powered mic input.

http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.com/product/Rolls-MP13-MiniMic-Preamp?sku=428714

I have seen it cheaper, just wanted to put up a link so you could see it easily.


----------

